# HOLY **** THE KOOPALINGS MIGHT BE ALIVE



## Ikaeru (Jun 29, 2009)

...mimicing the earlier, amusing thread about James McCloud, I've decided to make a thread dedicated to the koopalings from SMB3.

My first offer of proof is as follows:
At approximately 3:06 of the following video from Super Mario Sunshine, there is an image of Mario fighting Iggy koopa in the lower lefthand corner. This acknowledges the koopalings and Baby Bowser in the same game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKgI1DS7o8M&feature=related

Second:
In Super Paper Mario, a game made after the birth of Bowser Jr, a few of the NPCs reference a koopa with a star on his head. (Morton koopa.)

Third:
Oh, and then there's the E3 footage confirming the fact that THEY'RE IN THE NEW WII GAME.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4NuJEBgS_o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNAYnkJClcA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLXIhpZeNco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RL_kS8-l3g&feature=related


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn you, and you know why.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2009)

Here comes the porn~


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2009)

This is Mario we're talking about, villains rarely stay dead for long.

The Koopa Kids featured prominently guarding Bowser's castle in _Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga_.  This itself was after their two original defeats (SMB3 and SMBW, respectively).


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jun 30, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> This is Mario we're talking about, villains rarely stay dead for long.
> 
> The Koopa Kids featured prominently guarding Bowser's castle in _Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga_.  This itself was after their two original defeats (SMB3 and SMBW, respectively).



I don't know, Bowser Jr. has been there for like, forever, to long if you ask me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> I don't know, Bowser Jr. has been there for like, forever, to long if you ask me.



Bowser Jr. is terrible.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bowser Jr. is terrible.



Pretty much this, thats why I'm hoping that he shows up, like, none in the new Wii game.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 1, 2009)

Sadness that I don't know who the koopalings are.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 1, 2009)

Never really liked Bowser Jr. either.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Sadness that I don't know who the koopalings are.



Bowser's original kids.  Seven of 'em, and they were the world bosses in Super Mario Bros. 3.

They flew airships by the batallion.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, now I am going to have to dig out my Super Mario World comic book and read the whole damn thing again.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Sadness that I don't know who the koopalings are.



D:  You, go play some Super Mario 3 or Super Mario World like, nao.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 1, 2009)

lol taking mario games seriously


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2009)

Holsety said:


> lol taking mario games seriously



Mario games are srs business.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mario games are srs business.



I can see that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 1, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> This is Mario we're talking about, villains rarely stay dead for long.
> 
> The Koopa Kids featured prominently guarding Bowser's castle in _Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga_.  This itself was after their two original defeats (SMB3 and SMBW, respectively).



Weren't they also in Yoshi's Safari?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Weren't they also in Yoshi's Safari?



They were =o

Great, now I have to go and play that game again.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Weren't they also in Yoshi's Safari?


Never played that, sorry.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 1, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Never played that, sorry.



Bowl full of fun.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2009)

Super Scooooope, nigga WHAAAAAT~


----------



## Kajet (Jul 2, 2009)

My problem with the koopalings: Where the fuck did they come from, and if they didn't come from peach who has bowser been fucking? Birdo?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 2, 2009)

Kajet said:


> My problem with the koopalings: Where the fuck did they come from, and if they didn't come from peach who has bowser been fucking? Birdo?




Hmmmmm didn't he have some offscreen queen named Lana that existed in some comic book or cartoon canon or something? I don't know for sure really. *Shrugs* it's a game and I don't wish to argue too much about the story unless I can't include that they all fell out of a plothole and were adopted by Bowser.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Here comes the porn~



Yay!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2009)

Kajet said:


> My problem with the koopalings: Where the fuck did they come from, and if they didn't come from peach who has bowser been fucking? Birdo?


Maybe Bowser's mate died a long time ago while the kids were still newborns.  Seriously, having eight Bowser kids (including Bowser Jr.) ?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Maybe Bowser's mate died a long time ago while the kids were still newborns.  Seriously, having eight Bowser kids (including Bowser Jr.) ?



Getting rammed by enormous Bowser cock that many times would be enough to put anyone in the ground.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 2, 2009)

Peach is obviously the mother. Why do think bowser always kidnaps her?


----------



## Holsety (Jul 2, 2009)

Rape babies


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 2, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Peach is obviously the mother. Why do think bowser always kidnaps her?



All the adult art of Bowser x Peach confirms this


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Getting rammed by....


Eh, ever stop to consider that Bowser's mate might have been the larger one?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Eh, ever stop to consider that Bowser's mate might have been the larger one?



Not after Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not after Super Mario Sunshine.



But Bowser was at least smart enough to admit that "Mama Peach" was just an act.


----------



## Ikaeru (Jul 2, 2009)

You know, in traditional monarchies, the king very frequently has many, many mistresses and many, many affairs. Bowser, though he may not rule the "Mushroom Kingdom" is still the king of the Koopas, having an infinite number of goons at his disposal. I'm sure any female koopa would gladly let Bowser into her pants. Not to mention, Bowser is apparently much larger than the average koopa (Yar!). Kammy may or may not have also been involved. Looking at it logically, Bowser probably has even more children; whether or not they inhereted his royal stature and strength as the koopalings did may left to question. Or, he's asexual and makes babies all by himself (Amon? Namek?); perhaps he created the entire race of koopas.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 3, 2009)

I squeeled when I first heard this news. I'm a mostly old school gamer. It'll be weird seeing both the koopalings and Bowser Jr. in the same game. Isn't Bowser Jr. a cone or something like that? I thought I heard that somewhere, but not sure.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I squeeled when I first heard this news. I'm a mostly old school gamer. It'll be weird seeing both the koopalings and Bowser Jr. in the same game. Isn't Bowser Jr. a cone or something like that? I thought I heard that somewhere, but not sure.



Oh lord, please tell me that Bowser Jr. is not in the Wii game, I don't like him, never did and I hope that only the Koopalings are in.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Oh lord, please tell me that Bowser Jr. is not in the Wii game, I don't like him, never did and I hope that only the Koopalings are in.



I hope not. *keeps fingers crossed* Unless they say that the koopalings are a ton better and have them beat up Bowser Jr. or something.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 5, 2009)

I know i'm a little late to this but i'm just gonna state what I believe is true: The Koopalings are not Bowser's children (save for in the television shows and comics). As far as I can tell, they're just some of his most powerful underlings (most likely Generals of some sort). The only one who can be confirmed to be his offspring is Bowser Jr. (@ Ashkihyena: He'll probably be in Galaxy 2, but not NSMB Wii).


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I know i'm a little late to this but i'm just gonna state what I believe is true: The Koopalings are not Bowser's children (save for in the television shows and comics). As far as I can tell, they're just some of his most powerful underlings (most likely Generals of some sort). The only one who can be confirmed to be his offspring is Bowser Jr. (@ Ashkihyena: He'll probably be in Galaxy 2, but not NSMB Wii).



I myself don't believe that, and ewwww, I wish he wasn't going to be in Galaxy 2, hell, wish he wasn't going to be in anymore Mario games now that the Koopalings are back.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I know i'm a little late to this but i'm just gonna state what I believe is true: *The Koopalings are not Bowser's children (save for in the television shows and comics).* As far as I can tell, they're just some of his most powerful underlings (most likely Generals of some sort). The only one who can be confirmed to be his offspring is Bowser Jr. (@ Ashkihyena: He'll probably be in Galaxy 2, but not NSMB Wii).


Fission Mailed.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, has they're been any mention of them being his children besides that? If it were canon, you'd think they'd mention it more than once... Hell, maybe in NSMB Wii? >:3


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Everyone knows Bowser locks his children in the dungeon and starves them until he needs them for a game again.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *Everyone knows Bowser locks his children in the dungeon and starves them until he needs them for a game again.*



Wendy O. is the mother of all of the rest of the Koopa kids.


----------

